

WebGL game: Tankworld - Raphael
http://www.playtankworld.com/

======
vyrotek
Played it for a few minutes and dominated a handful of tanks with the
helicopter. I'm usually a huge fan of this style of game but I think they are
more fun in 2D than this style of 3D.

I wish someone would make a MMO version of the Tank game on Wii Play.
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMqEoZivjnU>)

------
sdm
Incorrect title. From the about page: "The engine does not use WebGL because
most people don't have enabled it yet."

This is not a WebGL game.

~~~
pygy_
It is.

 _## WebGL Test version... ##

The WebGL version of Tankworld is under construction. If your browser supports
WebGL then you can already check out a preview level...[1]_

1\.
[http://www.playtankworld.com/level/60_second_shooting_range?...](http://www.playtankworld.com/level/60_second_shooting_range?webgl=true)

~~~
VMG
Wireframy and not as smooth as the other (flash I suppose) version with latest
Chromium on arch linux. Too bad.

------
mrdoob2
I thought it was Canvas2D and not WebGL... ?

------
Arno
The test version is now replaced with a new version which runs a lot
smoother...

One of the major problems with the test version was the rotation of the tiles
which was done within the perspective matrix. The tiles were also rendered
separately. In the new engine those problems are fixed along with the
texturing of the ground.

------
akanet
Cute but not terribly fun.

~~~
joshu
The strange horizon made my neck hurt.

------
DjDarkman
The helicopter is imba, runs great. :)

------
burgerbrain
Terribly hard to aim.

------
eberfreitas
Smooth!

------
leon_
Hmm, is Chrome's WebGL implementation just so slow or why feels the game so
sluggish? I assumed WebGL was using 3d HW accel?

~~~
nextparadigms
Yeah, Chrome is not fully hardware accelerated yet and I don't think it will
be until at least v11. In a recent test by DownloadSquad it seems they are the
ones behind the most in this, even behind Opera. I don't know why they missed
this opportunity and didn't give it a higher priority. It's the same problem
with hardware acceleration on Android all over again.

It's almost like Google and anything graphics related don't mix, even though
improving full hardware acceleration performance is probably as important for
the further development of the web as improving Javascript performance was. I
think this will be where the new battle between browsers will be in 2011 and
2012 at least.

Here's the benchmark video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU-cpc8XpDo>

~~~
sorbus
> I don't think it will be until at least v11

In 11.0.691.0 canary, GPU acceleration of Canvas is still an option in
about:flags, just as it is in 9.0.597.107. GPU accelerated compositing is no
longer optional, though, it appears. Of course, that's only the canary build,
and I expect that the 11.x build that's actually released will be somewhat
different, but still.

